# exFAT



## Crash123 (11. Juli 2012)

Moin an Alle,

kann mir jemand sagen ob exFAT auf dem
Flash-Speicher-Medium direkt hinterlegt ist 
oder ob es auf meinem Betriebssystem liegt 
und nur für den Zeitraum des Zugriffs verwendet wird?

Aus wiki bin ich irgendwie nicht schlau geworden und
im Netz hab ich auch so schnell nix gefunden, was diese 
Frage beantwortet.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## sheel (11. Juli 2012)

Hi



			
				Wikipedia hat gesagt.:
			
		

> exFAT (Extended File Allocation Table) is a proprietary file system designed especially for flash drives[3] developed by Microsoft, which has applied for patent protection[1]. It is supported ...
> 
> exFAT can be used where the NTFS file system is not a feasible solution, due to data structure overhead, or where the file size limit of the standard FAT32 file system (without FAT+ extension[7]) is unacceptable.
> 
> exFAT is also supported in a number of media devices such as modern flat panel TVs, media centers, and portable media players.



Klingt ganz danach, dass es am Medium ist.

Gruß


----------

